# Tajima TEHX C-1501 firmware upgrade



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a Tajima TEHXC-1501 that has the incorrect firmware on it. I need to install the correct version of Firmware. The floppy drive was removed from the machine and replaced with the Network/USB card. Is there a way to install the firmware using a USB stick or does it have to be done by floppy drive?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

blendednutz said:


> I have a Tajima TEHXC-1501 that has the incorrect firmware on it. I need to install the correct version of Firmware. The floppy drive was removed from the machine and replaced with the Network/USB card. Is there a way to install the firmware using a USB stick or does it have to be done by floppy drive?


As long as the USB card is 2gb or less you can use the USB drive. Do you need the software for the machine and the parameter settings?


----------



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

good morning. Somehow i finally got the firmware to update off of a floppy drive. I reinstalled the USB reader however when i insert the thumb drive (32mb) and try to load designs the machine is not loading or even searching for them. I was able to do this in the past with the old/incorrect firmware. Any ideas/suggestions? The USB card is lit up so i know it is working.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

sometimes when mine stalls I reformat the usb and it works again. or I need to delete the designs in the tajima if theres not enough memory available


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

You can use usb for that


----------



## Indypilotmom (Jul 17, 2018)

I am having same problem, I have the USB Conversion. I received the software directly from Hirsh, the software starts to install and then I get B01 error. Any Suggestions ?


----------

